# Calling out PSarge :-)



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Floater...that sucker looks sunk to me:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Floater...that sucker looks sunk to me:wink:


I'm experimenting with some target butt material. This one is made from 2 rubber "pig crate" mats screwed to 9" wide dining table leaves (just some stuff I had in the barn). The interior is stuffed with old blankets, sheets, cloths, etc. So far it is working very good, but there are some "soft" spots.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge, I know you're logged in - what's the matter? Pee yourself when you saw the "group"?:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

5 hours later and no response - Sarge, these are the closest lyrics I could find for you. :tongue:

Noon glistens and shadows wave
who know whether we're stupid or brave
and they way we are
oh we are
running scared

no use fighting in the name of pride
when there probably isn't any place to hide
and the two of us
running scared

they're fakin' their peace and makin' their tracks
they
re watching you, watching them, watching your backs
and they know we are
oh we are
running scared

running scared
from hearsay and hate
fatality and fate
st peter's pearly gate
on the run
to merciful release
where paranoias cease
and an everlasting peace
is not a gun

we could be pushing it much too far
well maybe we, maybe, just maybe we are
and the both of us
both of us
running scared

excuse me officer, don't you know
that this is the place where you people don't go
here we go
here we go
running scared

running scared
from hearsay and hate
fatality and fate
st peter's pearly gate
on the run
to merciful release
where paranoias cease
and an everlasting peace
is not a gun

running
running scared


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 5 hours later and no response - Sarge, these are the closest lyrics I could find for you. :tongue:
> 
> Noon glistens and shadows wave
> who know whether we're stupid or brave
> ...


No he di'nt


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

PSarge he ant skeered of no stinking group:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bo Up said:


> PSarge he ant skeered of no stinking group:wink:


Well he must be, he's been logged in several times today and not responded yet. Maybe he's out practicing. :wink:

More likely; however, he's out at Stick & Wheel getting it ready for Sat.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sarge loves groups. Six packs are his favorite.

Prag what the hell are you doing. Are you practicing. Amazing what I guy could do with a proper sight rod, heyy?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Was that Bo up I saw on line. Wonders never quit.
Are you guys coming out from hiding any time soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Sarge loves groups. Six packs are his favorite.
> 
> Prag what the hell are you doing. Are you practicing. Amazing what I guy could do with a proper sight rod, heyy?


Not only does a "proper sight rod" help the physical game - it definitely helps the "mental" game as well. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well he must be, he's been logged in several times today and not responded yet. Maybe he's out practicing. :wink:
> 
> More likely; however, he's out at Stick & Wheel getting it ready for Sat.


Not sure how I missed this yesterday lee, but you better be prepared to sign over a crispy Saturday...I've been working on getting my arrows shooting righ, and think I have finally found the magic formula...prepare to get whooped...

Oh...we just might have to taste test some of the HillBilly suds when we're done shooting :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bo Up said:


> PSarge he ant skeered of no stinking group:wink:


Are you and pink panther pants making an appearance Saturday...??? I got some revenge to get on you too...I might even use the special button for those arrows of mine you've got...but thanks for coming to my defense in absentia...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Not sure how I missed this yesterday lee, but you better be prepared to sign over a crispy Saturday...I've been working on getting my arrows shooting righ, and think I have finally found the magic formula...prepare to get whooped...
> 
> Oh...we just might have to taste test some of the HillBilly suds when we're done shooting :wink::darkbeer:


Sarge, find a concrete block and beat your arrows on it several times - that'll teach them to fly straight.

As far as crispies are concerned - how about you spot me 2 points for each YEAR that you have been shooting a bow longer than I have? :tongue:

And I'm all for a little "sampling" :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Are you and pink panther pants making an appearance Saturday...??? I got some revenge to get on you too...I might even use the special button for those arrows of mine you've got...but thanks for coming to my defense in absentia...


Dang - just realized who Bo Up is. Bring it on Chris, and I'd be interested is seeing those "famous pants" - as long as you're not wearing them. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, find a concrete block and beat your arrows on it several times - that'll teach them to fly straight.
> 
> As far as crispies are concerned - how about you spot me 2 points for each YEAR that you have been shooting a bow longer than I have? :tongue:
> 
> And I'm all for a little "sampling" :tongue:


Hey you're the one making the call outs...not me...with groups like that, I ain't sure I should be spotting you nothing:tongue::tongue:...

I'll give you 20 pts...I don't give away crispies, you're going to have to earn it...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Hey you're the one making the call outs...not me...with groups like that, I ain't sure I should be spotting you nothing:tongue::tongue:...
> 
> I'll give you 20 pts...I don't give away crispies, you're going to have to earn it...




```

```
when all the learn'n and earn'n is done, you will be signing with a pink-sharpie !! and keep the points..... :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> when all the learn'n and earn'n is done, you will be signing with a pink-sharpie !! and keep the points..... :wink:


Here comes the mouth of the south...talkin' tough again...You ain't getting nothing from me...I want to see the look of utter defeat on your face when I finish whoopin' on you...:bartstush:'course...I could loose...I guess...:noidea:I hope you've been practicing...

Just be ready to :darkbeer: at the billy hill...You setting up that big tent again?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> You ain't getting nothing from me...I want to see the look of utter defeat on your face when I finish whoopin' on you...:bartstush:'course...I could loose...I guess...:noidea:
> 
> Just be ready to :darkbeer: at the billy hill...You setting up that big tent again?




```

```

yes...the screened tent... aka hospitality-booth ! now if someone has an AT flag to fly....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I might bring mine along in case MacGoo and jarlicker start snoring again...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I might bring mine along in case MacGoo and jarlicker start snoring again...




```

```
speaking of MACgoooo, wheres that segway nut-case at ? he's been very quiiet,,, ive a score to settle with him tooo !!!! if i remember corectly, his indoor distance score were greatly improved on this year...... MAC; when sarge is done with the pink-sharpie, he'llll pass it onto you next !! :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> speaking of MACgoooo, wheres that segway nut-case at ? he's been very quiiet,,, ive a score to settle with him tooo !!!! if i remember corectly, his indoor distance score were greatly improved on this year...... MAC; when sarge is done with the pink-sharpie, he'llll pass it onto you next !! :tongue:


He appears to have dropped off the face of the planet...I'm not even sure there is a MacGoo anymore...I sent him an e-mail or 2, even tried to call him...maybe his hearing and his eye sight are gone now...???


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> He appears to have dropped off the face of the planet...I'm not even sure there is a MacGoo anymore...I sent him an e-mail or 2, even tried to call him...maybe his hearing and his eye sight are gone now...???




```

```
yup... he must be with bow tie and hinklemnstr....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey you're the one making the call outs...not me...with groups like that, I ain't sure I should be spotting you nothing:tongue::tongue:...
> 
> I'll give you 20 pts...I don't give away crispies, you're going to have to earn it...


You're on - I'll bring the Sharpie since I plan to sign quite a few targets on your course. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> He appears to have dropped off the face of the planet...I'm not even sure there is a MacGoo anymore...I sent him an e-mail or 2, even tried to call him...maybe his hearing and his eye sight are gone now...???


I "think" he is still around. Last Sat. when Jarlicker, 3dShooter80, & myself got to DCWC, he, ChopperSteve, and Trey were signed in on the board as being on the back 14. Joe and Chad went on ahead of me, but I caught them on target 20. None of us ever saw them and when we got back to the pavilion their cars were gone. 

Had any of these 3 shot a "decent" half, I would imagine they would have left their score cards for us to see - but there was nothing.

If Mac is there this afternoon, I'll be sure to tell him that you guys are worried to tears over his well-being. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're on - I'll bring the Sharpie since I plan to sign quite a few targets on your course. :wink:


Just ask jarlicker how easy that is...There aren't many gimmies at S+W...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Not sure how I missed this yesterday lee, but you better be prepared to sign over a crispy Saturday...I've been working on getting my arrows shooting righ, and think I have finally found the magic formula...prepare to get whooped...
> 
> *Oh...we just might have to taste test some of the HillBilly suds when we're done shooting :wink::darkbeer*:


Oh no ya dont you gotta wait just like everybody else does!!!!!

Well mainly cause i wont be down there to sample the brew!!!:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Oh no ya dont you gotta wait just like everybody else does!!!!!
> 
> Well mainly cause i wont be down there to sample the brew!!!:tongue:


What I do with my own brew is non of your business...

Now go whoop up on them NY'ers at the Mids will ya:wink:... just look out for a lurking Hinkydink:ninja:......


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> What I do with my own brew is non of your business...
> 
> Now go whoop up on them NY'ers at the Mids will ya:wink:... just look out for a lurking Hinkydink:ninja:......


when brew is invloved that makes it my business!!!!!

Hinky...... Have you forgotten my REAL name!!!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> when brew is invloved that makes it my business!!!!!
> 
> Hinky...... Have you forgotten my REAL name!!!!:wink:


Maybe so, but I card...:tongue:


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

I am on call duty this week but still hoping to shoot. I do solemnly swear that I will never wifey poo's famous panther pant's:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're on - I'll bring the Sharpie since I plan to sign quite a few targets on your course. :wink:


 You are not the only one signing targets on his range.:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Up said:


> I am on call duty this week but still hoping to shoot. I do solemnly swear that I will never wifey poo's famous panther pant's:wink:


 That only cause you wont fit in them.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> You are not the only one signing targets on his range.:wink:


I may just have to give you my Sharpie and hand Sarge his crispy if I shoot Sat. anything like I did this afternoon at DCWC. Been shooting the best I every shot at home this week, nailed everything on the practice range this afternoon, then fell completely apart on the course.

I know it's got to be a "mental" thing, but just haven't found how to shake it yet.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I may just have to give you my Sharpie and hand Sarge his crispy if I shoot Sat. anything like I did this afternoon at DCWC. Been shooting the best I every shot at home this week, nailed everything on the practice range this afternoon, then fell completely apart on the course.
> 
> I know it's got to be a "mental" thing, but just haven't found how to shake it yet.


You're just scared of defeat at the hands of sarge...treeman too...

tell me is Mac still alive...:noidea:???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You're just scared of defeat at the hands of sarge...treeman too...
> 
> tell me is Mac still alive...:noidea:???


Man, I wish it was something as simple as being scared. It's got me completely baffled. Seems no matter what I did yesterday, everything went left. Elevation was fine on most of my shots - just shooting everything left.

This was not the case on the practice targets. Tried to pay extra attention to the scope level and maybe I was torquing the bow. 

Just have plenty of that home made brew handy in case I need consoling afterwards.

I heard a "rumor" yesterday that Mac was shooting the A/C course (air-conditioning). If he can't take the heat, maybe he "should" stay out of the kitchen. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I wish it was something as simple as being scared. It's got me completely baffled. Seems no matter what I did yesterday, everything went left. Elevation was fine on most of my shots - just shooting everything left.
> 
> This was not the case on the practice targets. Tried to pay extra attention to the scope level and maybe I was torquing the bow.
> 
> ...


So no MacGoo sightings yesterday...???I'm starting to think he is only a legend...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> So no MacGoo sightings yesterday...???I'm starting to think he is only a legend...


You both know that heat really takes a toll on the elderly. So with saying that Mac is off for his summer hibernation.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> You both know that heat really takes a toll on the elderly. So with saying that Mac is off for his summer hibernation.


MacGoo...You going to take that from a chewie...:noidea: you just might be right treeman...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> So no MacGoo sightings yesterday...???I'm starting to think *he is only a legend*...


Maybe a legend in his "own mind". 

I got a PM back on the 18th where he said he was real busy on a project and probably wouldn't be at DCWC on the 19th. However, when I got there on the 19th, he was signed in, but like I said in the other post, neither Jarlicker, 3dShooter80, nor myself ever saw him.

Wonder if I should give the nice young couple over at Triangle Segway a call to see if they've heard anything.


----------



## lil bow peep (Apr 8, 2008)

He better not rip the seat out of my panther pants.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Peep - great shooting with you today!!

And as far as my call out to PSarge, here's all I got to say:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Peep - great shooting with you today!!
> 
> And as far as my call out to PSarge, here's all I got to say:
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Great shooting Saturday Lee...You definately earned it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Great shooting Saturday Lee...You definately earned it...


Wish I had had time Sat. to stop by some "frame shops" on my way home. Got to find the "perfect" frame for my first crispy. :wink:

Seriously, had a great time Sat. You guys made excellent hosts!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wish I had had time Sat. to stop by some "frame shops" on my way home. Got to find the "perfect" frame for my first crispy. :wink:
> 
> Seriously, had a great time Sat. You guys made excellent hosts!!!


Don't think you'll be getting any more spots from me though...I'm just glad you had your breakout...even if it cost me a crispy...


----------

